# The un-named theater in Iowa



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

System consists of 
Outlaw 990 Proc.
Outlaw 7125 amp 
Denon 1930ci DVD player 
Sony DV-985 dvd/cd changer 
Panamax 4300ex line conditioner 
All sitting on a Sanus CF55 metal rack 

Speakers: Paradigm V.5 
Fronts: Monitor 11's 
Center: cc-390
Surrounds: ADP-390 (4) 
Sub PW-2200

Projection 
InFocus IN78
Carada Criterion 114" classic white 

Cabling: 
All BJC 

Seating 
Berkline 078 black leather 

Control 
Philips Pronto TSU-3500 (finally programmed :yay


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow. :holycow:

Very nice!

JCD


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you. Our thought was while were still young and no kids and outside of the house we just built, no bills , we would get the thing done right. I went a little crazy in the eq buying, but it's worth it. We are still trying to get the theater completed. My goal is 30 days and we should come pretty close to it. They are suppose to drywall on the 20th of August.


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

You can add a pana PX75U plasma to that list now. Picked it up last week. The thing is ******* awesome. We put in our bedroom and hooked up the Denon 1930ci for the upconversion. Such a clean picture.


----------

